# Successful C. crawshayi breeding



## Austin S. (Nov 26, 2007)

The title says it all my friends. He made a sperm web early today, he was settled in her tank for a couple hours then tried him out. Pics are loading as I type this, I'll be adding them as well as a hilarious story to back um up here in a bit! Be patient!!!


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 26, 2007)

You mean successful mating? Either way Congratulations!

This can be quite the feat


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 26, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> You mean successful mating? Either way Congratulations!
> 
> This can be quite the feat


Haha mating yes, Mods should change the title. Anyways, I am still shaken right now and was when I typed this. Trying to get a picture when the male is holding her up is VERY tricky, and while keeping the tongs right infront of her while looking horizontal to see the insersions was also very hard. I will say this, he inserted both palps and each time she charged afterwards, but only a couple inches. He then tapped back and she lifted and he went for it again and inserted with the other palp, once I saw his palp flip up, she went down quick as lightning and would not give up. Now I'll have to keep my fingers crossed for a sac. My Q is, cool her or not? I'd really like your advice on this Ryan.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 26, 2007)

*Pics*

Here is the male searching her tank





He found her old exo and went nuts shaking and tapping on it, it was hilarious!!





I grab the old skin with my tongs and gently tug it towards the direction of her burrow and drop it on the opposite side, he gets the hint.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 26, 2007)

I think he jumped back several inches!!! I would!!! 





He inserted once with his left palp, she went down but only charged a couple inches, this pic is of the second try with his right palp. It is the last photo b/c she went absolutely crazy and I had to drop everything and help the lil guy out!


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 26, 2007)

looks goo-ood,
Good luck with that big Mama


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a man-eater if I ever seen one.


----------



## arachnofein909 (Nov 26, 2007)

hope it was a sucessful insert by the male.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 26, 2007)

arachnofein said:


> hope it was a sucessful insert by the male.


I know it was a successful one with his right palp, 100% sure, that was when she flipped out and went out of control.


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Nov 26, 2007)

*wf*

WOW shes like  a  monster to him!!!!


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 26, 2007)

Holy <feces>!!!  Is that the usual size differential between a MM and a MF Crawshayi??   No wonder the males don't fare too well.  He'd be just an appetizer to her.

I have to say Austin, you did an incredible job setting it up AND taking photos too!  Way to rescue the little guy.  Well done!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## penny'smom (Nov 26, 2007)

< jaw dropped at size difference>.  After he went through all that intimidation, she'd better produce a sac!!!


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 26, 2007)

all i can hear is, 

"hey baby, how you do------- WHOOOAAAAAAA!!!!!"


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 26, 2007)

kitty_b said:


> all i can hear is,
> 
> "hey baby, how you do------- WHOOOAAAAAAA!!!!!"


Hahaha!, I though the same, lol


----------



## David Burns (Nov 26, 2007)

Bravo!!  Good show and Good Luck!!!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is HUGE !!! 

Awesome 

Very glad it went that well.

Nice pics as well.

let's hope for the best, the hobby needs more CB


----------



## funnylori (Nov 27, 2007)

Holy shnike's Batman!  I hope it took!


----------



## SNAFU (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pics as always Austin. Congrats on the breeding & the lil guy making it out alive! I bet when that colossus bolted out of her burrow his "game face" did a 180 _she is the definition of Femme Fatale!


----------



## spartybassoon (Nov 27, 2007)

Way to go, Austin!!

man, that female is HUGE!! She dwarfs him by a lot.  look at his skinny little legs when he's holding her up, lol!  Glad to hear you saved his skin!


----------



## rochi69 (Nov 28, 2007)

the size difference is so fasinating yet disturbing. female looks like juggernaut. great pics btw. wish you a good "SAC"


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, congrats on a successful mating, seeing as females of this species are notorious male eaters. Good luck getting the sac away from that monster of a female


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 28, 2007)

Parahybana3590 said:


> Wow, congrats on a successful mating, seeing as females of this species are notorious male eaters. Good luck getting the sac away from that monster of a female


If she does lay a sac, this is going to be the problem:





This tank is HUGE. that 'strate is close to 18" deep and she has burrowed from top to bottom, and from the bottom of one side to the other which is close to 30". Now how in the hell can I get the sac away from her when her burrow is that friggen big... I never thought of that settup before breeding her... haha. 

2nd attempt mating pics below. and it was successful again.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 28, 2007)

Male found her burrow again, but does not make any movement for close to 45 min.





So to speed things up a bit, I gently put part of her old skin infront of him, and he goes nuts.





He builds up his confidence and begins going down, and down, and down the burrow. Then backs further up more and more and she comes out calm as ever. 





And isnt it awesome when you're getting ready to snap a couple more and the camera goes dead! That was the last one I took b/c I did not want to leave him alone with her for a split second. He inserted his left palp first, she bit down, but did not attack, he came back and inserted his right and after that, they both slowly backed off without me having to use my tongs! I was very pleased. I'll try again when he makes another sperm web.


----------



## EDED (Nov 28, 2007)

nice pics and congrats on the mating

I have never mated my females more than once.  Maybe that's why the eggsacs were destroyed because it was infertile? who knows....

Guy Tansley told me he does not mess with cooling the temp at all and he had success.

However I know Mikhail (M.F. Bagaturov) plans to cool his female down a little then bring it back up.

I am going to keep mine as it is with temp (72) and dry it out completely and see what happens, i may have to wet it slowly back up.

goodluck on your third round, not sure if it is needed but let's find out

and goodluck rest of the way


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 28, 2007)

Hahaha! That's a BIG MOMMA!


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 28, 2007)

> Male found her burrow again, but does not make any movement for close to 45 min.


i think he was wondering, "now, this seems familiar.... what happened last time?"


on a separate note, i've also wondered about how the heck to get a sac away from an obligate burrower. :?


----------



## funnylori (Nov 28, 2007)

kitty_b said:


> on a separate note, i've also wondered about how the heck to get a sac away from an obligate burrower. :?


I've always thought it would be fun to call a surgeon that does laproscopic work. A little light and camera setup on the end of a robotic snake you could thread through the burrow, complete with extending grabby thing to pull it out. Or maybe just fish it out with the long mechanics bolt grabbers that snake around engines so well...


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 29, 2007)

funnylori said:


> I've always thought it would be fun to call a surgeon that does laproscopic work. A little light and camera setup on the end of a robotic snake you could thread through the burrow, complete with extending grabby thing to pull it out. Or maybe just fish it out with the long mechanics bolt grabbers that snake around engines so well...


HMM... Haha. That would be something else. I honestly don't know how to get it from her without destroying everything she has made. I can see the end of her burrow at the bottom by looking through the glass on the right side of the tank. so theres a start I guess you could say. I can see when she makes it/if. If she makes it at the end I may be able to slowly dig from the top down starting as far to the right as I can, hopefully it will not collapse. Or I could just leave the sac with her... But I've read where the sac was left with the female and was eaten the next day. I really want to only leave it with her for a couple days and get it out ASAP and do what Ryan does when he opens his sacs. He seems to be having great success and that is something I highly respect. I don't know if that would be too soon though.. Her tank weighs a good couple hundred lbs also. All that 'strate sure does add up. And the thing is so damn big, I cannot move it in the closet or anywhere... :wall: So it would have to sit in my T room (my bedroom) throughout the whole period... Hmm... any suggestions guys?


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you read this account of a successful breeding?

http://www.giantspiders.com/article2.html

O.k. you have me totally pulling for the little guy.  Two successful insert sessions and you are going to put him back into the fray??  I say, too much, he's already beat the odd against becoming dinner.  Let him rest on his laurels.  I mean, did you see the size of her fang?!?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 29, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Have you read this account of a successful breeding?
> 
> http://www.giantspiders.com/article2.html
> 
> O.k. you have me totally pulling for the little guy.  Two successful insert sessions and you are going to put him back into the fray??  I say, too much, he's already beat the odd against becoming dinner.  Let him rest on his laurels.  I mean, did you see the size of her fang?!?


Yes I remember reading his article a while back on it. I've been wanting to try and contact him about this, but it seems his e-mail is not going through for me. Anyone know where I could find him or get a hold of him. If he is somehow reading this, or someone that knows him, youcan also have him e-mail me at Hommyeg33@aol.com. Yes I know, VERY cheesy, but I've had it for close to 15 years now.. I love his housing method, I wonder if it is too late to try my female with something like that. I'd imagine it would be better for her to be just left alone..


----------



## funnylori (Nov 29, 2007)

I would use this to grab the sac without disturbing much...


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 29, 2007)

i could see using a laproscope.. and as you're calming snaking it down into the burrow, suddenly she latches onto it like something out of alien!  

it'd be just like in the horror movies where the secretive monster snags the camera....


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 29, 2007)

kitty_b said:


> i could see using a laproscope.. and as you're calming snaking it down into the burrow, suddenly she latches onto it like something out of alien!
> 
> it'd be just like in the horror movies where the secretive monster snags the camera....


Haha and I am certain she would not let go either...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations on this event, have you considered maternal incubation ?


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay round 2 successful  That is quite the predicament.. I'm not sure what to tell you.

And don't worry, I made my first email account when I was 12, vegeta98023@hotmail.com which I still use as my MSN handle
Obviously I had a sick love for DBZ


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 30, 2007)

> I really want to only leave it with her for a couple days and get it out ASAP and do what Ryan does when he opens his sacs.



No no let's be clear here. I never pull under 16 days.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 30, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> No no let's be clear here. I never pull under 16 days.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Avix4me (Dec 4, 2007)

This is how i pictured it:

pic1: "Lookin 4 a girl-friend!" 

pic2: "Ohhh, lookie here. It's a moult of my new 'Lady Friend'." 

pic3: "Looks to me like my 'Lady Friend's' Condo..." 

pic4: "Wazzzup Baby Cakes! Looks to me like you need a Fine Piece a Ma -----AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck Austin!
I know I skimmed this thread, but did you know that when first imported, male crawshayi were described as a completely different species?
Tony
Btw, crawshayi were bred AND produced a couple years back by , um, god I forgot his name. He's in MI ....Or was.   Used to buy every crawshayi female out there....


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah Chris Barton. Any updates Austin?


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 5, 2007)

The male has yet to make another sperm web since 11/27... He has started to refuse food also. The female is not acting any different. I only have a few feeder roaches left out of my adults, but will be getting 1k+ tomorrow or Fri.  Then it will be time to power feed all of my gravid females even more. I may try them tonight and keep a close eye on him, maybe he has a lil sperm left in him... any ideas?


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 6, 2008)

*Update:*

Well I decided to pair these guys up again and see what the outcome would be. He went down her burrow, tapping like a mad man. Backs up and she follows. I do haveto say she is putting on some weight. I've fed her the same I have been before, I only raised the temp and humidity and she seems to be fairing well. Here are some pics. Note: The mating was unsuccessful. She came out, bared her fangs, took off after him. She had him trapped in the corner of his KK so I said enough. I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jan 6, 2008)

after 3 successful matings you should be looking at a very healthy sac!!! Good luck with it!!


----------



## SNAFU (Jan 6, 2008)

Soon you'll hear the pitter patter of a kazillion little feet!  Cute little rust colored jaws of death~ Congrats "Dad"!


----------



## Mook (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope all is well with both the male and the female.
That little male has nine lives.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 7, 2008)

That's m'boy 

GL to you Austin


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 7, 2008)

Im sorry i seen this pair and all i could think of was that movie Norbit hehehe.... sorry if this has been asked already, but how big is that girl???
-Nate


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 7, 2008)

She is pushing 9". Her last molt measured 8.25". 

He made another sperm web today and decided to mate them again. She came out, he got under her. This time, she decided she had enough of him... Since this species has no tibial hooks, he usually gets his grip by putting his leg through her fang when they are spread out, well this time, one fang snapped inward and his leg snapped iin half... Then she put all her weight on him and literally squashed him. Every leg was snapped. She drug him down the black hole only leaving a couple twitching legs. He was a good one though, Now we just have to wait and see.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 7, 2008)

good lord, i have seen large mature males but that female makes them look small...congrats dude...wow, i cant really say anything more 

wayne


----------



## funnylori (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor guy. He is one heck of a healthy treat for her though!


----------



## davegrimm1 (Mar 12, 2008)

*breeding*

I have 2 big females and 2 MM's , I'm hoping to get these bred , but don't want to skrew it up.  I'm looking for the best info I can get to breed them.
Any info on successful breeding would be well apreciated.

davegrimm1@gmail.com


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 13, 2008)

davegrimm1 said:


> I have 2 big females and 2 MM's , I'm hoping to get these bred , but don't want to skrew it up.  I'm looking for the best info I can get to breed them.
> Any info on successful breeding would be well apreciated.
> 
> davegrimm1@gmail.com


good luck to you. She hasnt really shown anymore signs of wanting to lay. but is gaining A LOT of weight and I even cut down on feeding. It is rainy season and summer in her tank!  Got the temp up at about 85-90 in there now with humidity well over 80%. Lets see what happens in a month, hopefully sooner!


----------



## venomous.com (Apr 7, 2008)

Anything happened yet? Updates updates!


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 7, 2008)

Update:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=119879


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Austin!

I recomend You to change the label of the thread.
Successful breeding means the offsprings at the end, but now You have only eggs, nomatter You decied it fertile or not.
It is not that I'm superstitious man but this just not right "wording".

PS. If You may knew several people already had sacs with eggs inside of the crawshayi but had no offspings at the end - now the also should be considered as a successful breeding of the species???


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 7, 2008)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hi Austin!
> 
> I recomend You to change the label of the thread.
> Successful breeding means the offsprings at the end, but now You have only eggs, nomatter You decied it fertile or not.
> ...


I was meaning to rename it towards the beginning to " Successful C. crawshayi mating" but did not get around to it. The Mod's can change it if need be, but I'm feeling lucky on this sac, but not lucky enough to get my hopes up. Thanks for your input Bagaturov.


----------



## David Burns (Apr 10, 2008)

Got legs yet?  I sure hope you do!!!


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 10, 2008)

David Burns said:


> Got legs yet?  I sure hope you do!!!


Not yet David. It has only been 21 days. Should be real soon, but things arent looking too promising...


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are most of the bad ones:






And the ones I'm praying will develope:





No light:






The thing is, is that most of thesee eggs have not turned dark on the inside, but just on the outside. There is a heatmat on the bottom of the incubator. I did add more paper towels to keep the eggs from "burning" b/c of it, but this could possibly be the reason. That, or they are just infertile. Which would suck. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but not keeping my hopes up. 

I have a 4" subadult male for backup. He is ina close molt cycle with this female, so hopefully things will go well. If they do and I get nother sac in the near future, the sac is staying with her until it is said and done. I guess you learn from your mistakes huh.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 10, 2008)

> There is a heatmat on the bottom of the incubator.


Oh no man...... ya this could very well be the reason they are turning that color. To anyone reading this, NEVER apply heat to eggs like this. Cooler temps will just mean slower development, but heat like that = death. 

I know none of this helps you now Austin, But lesson learned........


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 10, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh no man...... ya this could very well be the reason they are turning that color. To anyone reading this, NEVER apply heat to eggs like this. Cooler temps will just mean slower development, but heat like that = death.
> 
> I know none of this helps you now Austin, But lesson learned........




Dang dude... Well is it too late to take it off now???


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd take it off now and just watch the eggs, removing the ones that spoil as they spoil. It is not a lost cause yet. But damage has been done. 
This really sucks man I feel for ya. :8o


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 10, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I'd take it off now and just watch the eggs, removing the ones that spoil as they spoil. It is not a lost cause yet. But damage has been done.
> This really sucks man I feel for ya. :8o



Would an egg survive with just a little bit of black on the outside? Or will it sooner or later take over it? 

I put the mat on b/c I didnt want to lose this sac like I did the last two. I thought the issue with the last two was temperature. But now I've learned it doesnt matter what temp you really keep them at, they will develope, its just a matter of time. I'll remember it next time I breed this species and I'll keep it in mind when my T. plumipes pops one out, hopefully.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cooler temps just slows down growth in a fertile sac it does not stop it. To much heat is what needs to be avoided. Especially heat that direct. 

I would not throw out any eggs till you are 100% sure they no longer have a chance.


----------



## David Burns (Apr 10, 2008)

Waiting is the hardest part!  Some people think breeding is easy.  Good Luck!


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 11, 2008)

Well the pads off and it is time to just wait it out I guess. Ryan, how many days do you think it will take for me to start seeing developement iinside the eggs? Being that they are infact fertile..


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you should have seen it already. At 21 days you would be really close to eggs with legs if not already there. Just wait it out and see what happens. If the heat did not damage all of the eggs you might see something soon.


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahh, how horrible, yet stupid. Hopefully I'll see something going on in a week, hopefully less. :wall:


----------

